# Question



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

I drew a bear tag this year for archery. The question I have is can I have a handgun on me for protection? I have a concealed-carry permit. I am from Utah.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The big game proc does allow for it under those same conditions....dunno about the bear hunt.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok thanks. I will call the dwr tomorrow. My wife is a little concerned for me! I told her not to worry!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

However, a study/experiment I saw showed spray to be more effective; maybe take both!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm 99% sure that you can pack a handgun if you have the CCW permit. However like Hugh said the bear spray is going to be your best deterrent for a angry bear. With the handgun you are going to have to hit the brain to drop the bear if he decides to come at you so for practice try to hit a tennis ball when somebody throws it at you from 40 or so feet.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

the CC law trumps wildlife laws (at least this is what was taught in my cc class), in fact, with a cc permit you are allowed to have a chambered round, even in a vehicle. not smart in my opinion, but legal (as taught in my cc class and i specifically questioned that principle).


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> Loaded firearms in a vehicle
> Utah Code §§§§ 76-10-502, 76-10-504, 76-10-505 and 76-10-523
> You may not carry a loaded firearm in or on a vehicle unless you meet all of the following conditions:
> • You own the vehicle or have permission from the vehicle's owner. • The firearm is a handgun. • You are 18 years of age or older.
> ...


You can have one in the pipe of your concealed weapon, but not in a rifle, shotgun, or muzzleloader.

Fishrmn


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

My understanding is that a rifle can be considered a concealed weapon if its concealed


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> > Loaded firearms in a vehicle
> > Utah Code §§§§ 76-10-502, 76-10-504, 76-10-505 and 76-10-523
> > *You may not carry a loaded firearm in or on a vehicle unless you meet all of the following conditions:*
> > • You own the vehicle or have permission from the vehicle's owner. • *The firearm is a handgun.* • You are 18 years of age or older.
> ...


You can have one in the pipe of your concealed weapon, but not in a rifle, shotgun, or muzzleloader.

Fishrmn[/quote:3g4dupvj]
You might be able to conceal a long gun (rifle, shotgun, or muzzleloader), but it ain't legal to carry it in a vehicle while it is loaded. It's right there in the rules. All ya gotta do is read it.

Fishrmn


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

The firearm restrictions in this section do not apply to concealed firearm permit holders carrying a concealed weapon in accordance with Utah Code § 76-10-504,


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

This information is taken from DWR ? cause i think someone already mentioned CCW supercedes DWR ? 
And i believe a Concealed Carry Weapon is any gun concealed...correct me if i am wrong. I'd rather do the right thing than the wrong


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

FSHCHSR said:


> The firearm restrictions in this section do not apply to concealed firearm permit holders carrying a concealed weapon in accordance with Utah Code § 76-10-504,


That's right. They can carry a concealed weapon in a vehicle. And if it's a handgun they can carry it in a loaded condition. But they can't carry a long gun (rifle, shotgun, or muzzleloader) with one in chamber.



> Utah Code
> Title 76 Utah Criminal Code
> Chapter 10 Offenses Against Public Health, Safety, Welfare, and Morals
> Section 504 Carrying concealed dangerous weapon -- Penalties.
> ...


Note that this part of it is NOT Utah Code § 76-10-504, it is Utah Code § 76-10-505, and still applies when you have your concealed carry permit.


> Utah Code
> Title 76 Utah Criminal Code
> Chapter 10 Offenses Against Public Health, Safety, Welfare, and Morals
> Section 505 Carrying loaded firearm in vehicle or on street.
> ...


Fishrmn


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

> 76-10-523(2) The provisions of Subsections 76-10-504(1)(a), (1)(b), and Section 76-10-505 do not apply to any person to whom a permit to carry a concealed firearm has been issued


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Ya, i figured there were exceptions applied to those who have a concealed carry permit.


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

Im not saying its smart to carry a loaded shotgun or rifle in a vehicle.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

:O•-: Okay, you might be right. The only thing that might trip you up is this:


> (3) Notwithstanding Subsection (1)(a)(i) and (ii), a person may not possess a loaded rifle, shotgun, or muzzle-loading rifle in a vehicle.


I take that to mean that even if you are allowed to carry a loaded firearm, which permit holders are, you may not possess a loaded rifle, shotgun, or muzzle-loading rifle in a vehicle.

Any law professors out there? o-||

Fishrmn


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks. Yeah I called the dwr today. She said it is legal to carry a handgun as long as you have the concealed carry permit, as well as you being the permit holder. I will also carry bear spray. Thanks for the advice.


----------

